# Grooming hack to make your poodle look buff



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

I have always heard groomers say to NEVER trim the legs shorter than the body but I've always been intrigued as to how that would look. Well today I found out. I was getting very tired of Misha's one leg with an IV shave and I was planning to just shave him all down to match the length. BUT I decided to try trimming his legs short and blending them into the fluffy body just to see how it looked. And I ended up leaving it that way because it is just so funny and I love it (for now).

So here is buff Misha! He looks like a totally different breed of dog.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I’m getting some serious bull elk vibes from Misha!










He looks gorgeous as ever.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

His proportions look so different! Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Hmmm, thats a good idea and good execution. Misha looks great.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Raindrops said:


> I have always heard groomers say to NEVER trim the legs shorter than the body but I've always been intrigued as to how that would look.


I had always assumed a dog with short leg hair and long body hair would end up looking like a sheep. I'm glad you avoided that effect with Misha.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

Hmm... I wonder if I should do something similar with Leo? I mean, other places are already clipped short or shaved.... 

2021-9-22 Leo &amp; Lily DSC_4530 CPC Sunday by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

I think he looks great! Nice job!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Super job - great groom and I love the look.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I love it and the laugh! I'm not sure Misha could ever look bad! (not a challenge lol) 
A body cam for when you both go out would be excellent!


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I love Mishas groom. Personally this time of year its nice to have shorter clipped legs. The morning grass is so full of dew. Renn is a big hairball right now, with hurricane, new pup, I have fallen behind on grooming. Today I will tackle the job and my plan is to just shave him down and start from scratch. Misha is beautiful!


----------



## Ren. (May 20, 2021)

Misha looks stunning, great job!


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

You alway do a great job keeping Misha poodlish bit masculine. Big "like."


----------



## PowersPup (Aug 28, 2020)

He looks great! He does look quite buff! What kind of harness is that?


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I’m getting some serious bull elk vibes from Misha!
> 
> View attachment 482231
> 
> ...


Haha you are right! Misha much prefers your comparison over mine. I keep saying he looks like a goat.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

TeamHellhound said:


> Hmm... I wonder if I should do something similar with Leo? I mean, other places are already clipped short or shaved....
> 
> 2021-9-22 Leo &amp; Lily DSC_4530 CPC Sunday by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr


This is actually a really cool look on her!


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Rose n Poos said:


> I love it and the laugh! I'm not sure Misha could ever look bad! (not a challenge lol)
> A body cam for when you both go out would be excellent!


I will take a video of him on a walk! He looks much funnier in motion.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

PowersPup said:


> He looks great! He does look quite buff! What kind of harness is that?


Thank you! It is a Haqihana harness.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Raindrops said:


> I will take a video of him on a walk! He looks much funnier in motion.


Does he woddle? Elroy does when he walks slow. Funny!


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

94Magna_Tom said:


> Does he woddle? Elroy does when he walks slow. Funny!


Actually the opposite. He prances around like some kind of fancy fat little goat


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Since Sailor legs are in a permanent state of "yellow". I have seriously been considering trimming them short, too. It would be so much easier to keep him clean. I just can't quite bring myself to do it.... yet.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Misha looks always looks amazing! Definitely looking quite buff! I love it! Bobby doesn’t look buff ever because we always keep him clipped short, all the way down to his poodle toes. 😉


----------



## WinnieThePoodle (Sep 1, 2020)

I think Misha looks wonderful.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Wonderful look! I always keep my spoos legs short. So much easier to keep clean when we romp in the woods


----------

